# Good Luck Engineers!



## CE_Gator (Apr 8, 2015)

I wish all the people taking the FE or PE, good luck!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 8, 2015)

CE_Gator said:


> I wish all the people taking the FE or PE, good luck!


lusone:


----------



## John QPE (Apr 8, 2015)

I need all your luck .... send it my way!!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Best of luck to all! Your hard work will be rewarded soon enough!


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 9, 2015)

I hope you all FAIL.

That way I'll have more job security.

j/k!!! Good luck everyone! Once you get this monkey off your back you'll be sooo relieved. Give it a 110% effort!! and may the Schwartz be with you.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Apr 9, 2015)

The Wizard said:


> I hope you all FAIL.
> 
> That way I'll have more job security.
> 
> j/k!!! Good luck everyone! Once you get this monkey off your back you'll be sooo relieved. Give it a 110% effort!! and may the Schwartz be with you.






Good thing I kept reading because I was getting ready to post :banhim:

Let's all knock the test out of the way! I know I'll be sobbing and drowning myself in booze once my national and seismic are out of the way!


----------



## The Wizard (Apr 9, 2015)

Get 'er done NakedOrangie!! Best of luck bud!


----------



## mustang462002 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good luck guys. If you studied as much as reasonably possible you are certainly a winner and deserve a congratulation.


----------

